# Got a 10 passenger dive boat, now what?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Received this in trade recently. 29' custom aluminum dive boat. 2-years old. Seats 10. Yanmar diesel motor. Enclosed cabin + AC.

Not 100% sure what I am going to do with it. Got no interest in starting a charter business. There are plenty of good charter operators around. Thinking about naming it "Lion Tamer," filling it will local spearos and whacking a bunch of lionfish. Other suggestions would be appreciated.

Whackum


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang, look at them tuna doors. LOL

Cool looking ride. What the heck did you trade to come up with that?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool Boat!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Lionfish-specific charters might be interesting. Just make sure to get the paperwork so you won't get sued for those who get stuck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

She sure is a sweet looking sled!!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Lionfish-specific charters might be interesting. Just make sure to get the paperwork so you won't get sued for those who get stuck.


Don't see a charter business in my future.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Form a 501(c)(3), sell the boat to it with an agreement you can buy it back if the 501(c)(3) isn't making it, have the 501(c)(3) rent the boat out to divers. Rental fees are based on overhead/maintenance plus XXX amount. For every pound of lionfish the boat brings in on that trip, the rental fee is reduced down until it's just the overhead/maintenance being charged. Contract with a local dive shop or charter operation to manage bookings, build this fee into overhead. Don't forget insurance and do absolutely nothing in your own name.

You are providing a way for divers to get out on the water in large groups without having to buy a boat. You are also encouraging the eradication of lionfish. Rent the boat at cost to any local schools or charities and you're helping even more folks. Is it actually feasible?? Maybe....

Alternatively, sell it and take your favorite PFF members fishing.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks great!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome looking sled!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Great Lookin boat


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice boat 25 years ago i might have been interested in one like that...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Beast of a dive boat! HEAVY too (triple axle)! Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool!!!# And my favorite material!!!


----------



## Silent but Deadly (Sep 24, 2012)

OR... until you decide what you're going to do with it, announce a day of lionfishing. First come first serve. No spearguns, just polespears. Minimal money for divers (not a charter, just diving buddies, ha ha) and clean off a reef, wreck or several at a time. Can't let a boat sit, or so I hear, it will ruin!


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*$?*

So put a price tag on the lady and see if anyone wants a date.


----------

